# Best spray on adhesive?



## gasmansteve (23 Oct 2009)

Hi again
I am using Bostik Fast-tak to stick my patterns to the plywood for cutting but it seems to come unstuck after a while which is a pain when you get to cutting gear teeth near the edge of the board and I wondered what adhesive others use please?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## big soft moose (23 Oct 2009)

I generally scribble over the back of the pattern with a 3B then go over it with a ball point to actually transfer the pattern to the wood - but on the rare occasion i do go for the stick it down approach i use spraymountwhich you can get from art suppliers


----------



## stevebuk (23 Oct 2009)

i use a prit stick to stick mine down and then cover with sellotape, it can be messy depending how old the stick is, but i usually get by.


----------



## Gill (23 Oct 2009)

I've got an old can of 3M temporary adhesive spray that I'm trying to use up because I don't like waste. Unfortunately, it doesn't like sticking. I wish I could remember the brand I used before I bought the 3M rubbish.

Pritt sticks can do a respectable job but I find that the pattern paper seems to stretch if too much adhesive is applied.


----------



## gasmansteve (24 Oct 2009)

Moose - not sure if the 3b pencil would work with a gear pattern as the cuttting/sanding etc have to be spot on up to the lines for them to mesh properly :? I`ll check out `spraymount`thanks.

Steve - Like the Pritt stick idea not sure if the cellotape would work cutting gear teeth right up to the edge :?: . That bloke on the Scrollsaw workshop uses cellotape on all his jobs.

Regards
Steve


----------



## StevieB (24 Oct 2009)

3M spraymount here, I have a can of temporary adhesive and a can of permanent photo mount. I use the permanent stuff for jigsaws where I want the pattern to stay, and the temporary for everything else. I have used pritt stick before but find unless you cut and remove fairly quickly (same day) then the pritt stick becomes difficult to remove cleanly. Leave it more than a week and its almost impossible.

I also tried with hot melt veneer film for a couple of jigsaws, but the heat did damage to the glossy finish of the card I was using in one instance (almost certainly my fault, not the film in any way) but since then I have stuck with spraymount. For jigsaws I find it best as when you cut small pieces, anything other than a spray adhesive (ie something you spread) has the tendancy to miss small areas which can then lift.

Steve


----------



## Ugs (24 Oct 2009)

After trying various types of spray mount I Now use Bostik "Quick Stick"
It comes in a stick form like Prit Stick but is a better glue. Less messier and no chance of overspray like a spray can. (Cheaper too!)
I first cover the material in a low tack masking tape, fix the paper pattern to that using the Bostik then cover that in clear tape (sellotape and derivatives).
The masking tape makes the pattern easy to remove after cutting and the clear tape lubricates the blade because of its silicon coating.
Just leave the Bostik for about 30 minutes to cure to prevent the sawdust sticking on the cut lines.


----------



## pren (25 Oct 2009)

I used to use spraymount but moved away from it following a few instances of the pattern coming away from the wood. :evil: The spray would also need a fair bit of sanding to remove it from the wood afterwards.

I now use the masking tape and prittstick method which works great. 

I was actualy wondering the other day if there was some type of low-tack, printable sticky backed plastic product available? Something that could be printed on using a printer and stuck to the material to be cut? 

Hmmm.... *picks up phone* 'Hello, Dragon's Den?'

:lol:


----------



## chrispuzzle (27 Oct 2009)

pren":3rymo5pj said:


> I used to use spraymount but moved away from it following a few instances of the pattern coming away from the wood. :evil: The spray would also need a fair bit of sanding to remove it from the wood afterwards.
> 
> I now use the masking tape and prittstick method which works great.
> 
> ...



I use sticky backed plastic like this - http://www.homecrafts.co.uk/products-Se ... m_B304.htm - for placing figural patterns on jigsaw puzzle surfaces. The adhesive is a bit too tacky for a delicate photo surface so I have to take some of the tack off first but I would think it would be fine for a wood surface that's going to get a bit of finishing treatment afterwards anyway.

I saw on the page I linked a special low-tack matt masking film which I haven't tried but which looks even better.

[Edit] - I should make clear, I don't print onto the adhesive film (though I expect you could, there is adhesive printer paper for that purpose) but onto ordinary paper and glue the pattern to the top side of the adhesive film before peeling the backing paper away from the underside. It's more economical with the adhesive film that way too.


----------

